# How many cords in a 30 yard container?



## scfa99 (Aug 28, 2009)

Might have found a place that sells in bulk, been tough to find these days.  Anyway they can deliver log lengths in a 30 yard container.  Any idea approximately how many cords it holds?


----------



## newstove (Aug 28, 2009)

30 yards * 27 cu ft per yard = 810 cu ft / 128 cu ft per cord = 6.328125.

Give or take. ;-)


----------



## TreePapa (Aug 28, 2009)

30 yard container ... or 30 ft. (long?) container? OP says one in title, other in post.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## newstove (Aug 28, 2009)

Good point - I used what was in the title.  If it's 30ft, it's hard to tell, as you need the rest of the dimensions of the container.

I suspect it really is a 30 yard dumpster the OP is talking about though - I've seen them used to deliver all kinds of stuff.  There is one company around here that uses 'em as dump trucks. ;-)


----------



## scfa99 (Aug 28, 2009)

good catch sorry, 30 yard container.  newstove thanks for the figure.  realistically what should i expect when you factor in airspace (i know it depends on size of trees etc) just trying to figure out if its worth 5 bills.


----------



## newstove (Aug 28, 2009)

Edit:  You said log length (my bad for not reading carefully) - I'm not sure realsistically how much would be there... Depends on if the logs go the whole length of the container, how small they are, etc.

I would guess at least 4 cords?


----------



## JustWood (Aug 28, 2009)

5 cord tops.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Aug 29, 2009)

It depends on how its loaded . Ive seen 6.5 cord out of a 30YD dumpster but it was stuffed tight and heaped up in the middle . As Lee said 5 cord seams  about right. 
  I can get  almost 3 cord in my 12 yard dumpster if i stuff it .   500 dollars seems to be 200 dollars high for a 30yard box . 
  John


----------



## Duetech (Aug 29, 2009)

I can get 1 full cord cut to length, split and delivered for $120 per single cord from one supplier and for $133 per cord (when I buy 3) from another supplier. I wouldn't pay $100 per estimated cord in log length because the work still has to be done and athere is a percentage loss when converting logs into "stacked" fire wood. It pays to shop around.


----------



## newstove (Aug 29, 2009)

Yup, depends where you are.  In this area, cut/split/delivered green wood is going for $160/cord best price by one guy.  Most are at $190-$250/cord green C/S/D.  Seasoned C/S/D starts at $225/cord and goes up from there (some are charging $350 and up!)

If you are lucky, you can find log length for $100/cord, delivered.  Then you have to get them to actually show up and deliver it.

And, on top of that, many of the firewood sellers are shorting people.  Their "cord" is really about 3/4 cord most of the time...  I know a bunch of wood burners who have been burned by the various suppliers around here...

*sigh*


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 29, 2009)

SCFA said:
			
		

> good catch sorry, 30 yard container.  newstove thanks for the figure.  realistically what should i expect when you factor in airspace (i know it depends on size of trees etc) just trying to figure out if its worth 5 bills.



I believe standard shipping containers are 8x9xwhatever length (30 ft in this case)

8x9x30 = 2160

2160/128 = 16.875 cord, no?


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 29, 2009)

I think he's talking an open dumpster, not a sealed container.


----------



## scfa99 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cave2k said:
			
		

> I can get 1 full cord cut to length, split and delivered for $120 per single cord from one supplier and for $133 per cord (when I buy 3) from another supplier. I wouldn't pay $100 per estimated cord in log length because the work still has to be done and athere is a percentage loss when converting logs into "stacked" fire wood. It pays to shop around.



yeh i wish, split cord wood is 200 - 300 in this area, they also short you, mix in popular and low btw crap and split it thin.  even though its a ton of work, i want to make sure every split is a certain length and I like to have a lot of large diameter splits for overnight burns.  I used to be able to get log length cords for 50-70 a cord before new construction went bust, now no one is clearing lots.


----------



## digger odell (Aug 29, 2009)

If you are in North Jersey there is a company in Warwick NY that has 30 yard dumpsters of wood for $350 delivered.  Material Processor is their name. FYI.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Aug 30, 2009)

digger odell said:
			
		

> If you are in North Jersey there is a company in Warwick NY that has 30 yard dumpsters of wood for $350 delivered.  Material Processor is their name. FYI.


 
I live a few miles from them and they are good to work with , nice people . I buy from them some times and get 5.5 cord most of the time . I dont think they will go to far to deliver . John


----------



## Duetech (Aug 30, 2009)

SCFA said:
			
		

> Cave2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didn't mean to be insensitive. Geographics can be a bummer. There is a guy up north that will deliver 10 cord log length oak for about $130 a cord but right now that is out of my budget with the work that goes with it. He advertises on CL and seems to be quite reputable. I hope you can find something like that. The guy I have doing the $133/3 has a a processor and delivers green from the logging site. It's good for him but it is driving the "tops" price out of the profitable loop for the pick-up sales guys. Been there done that and can't do it no more. We've lost a number of mills in this area too.


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 30, 2009)

Cave2k said:
			
		

> Geographics can be a bummer. There is a guy up north that will deliver 10 cord log length oak for about $130 a cord...


A little further North, I paid $100 CDN a cord for Ash.  That's around $90 USD now.


----------

